# Galco Deep Cover Holster



## Blair (Oct 10, 2008)

Just bought a Galco deep cover for my G27 do not know if I like it yet> I trying behind my right hip. has anyone had a complaints on the wearing of this holster. You see I usually carry my G23 in a Rafters holster, but here in Louisiana a coat or jacket for me is a rare occurrence due to weather. Being a Detective I need a pistol on me. yes I have a Galco ankle rig but when I wear boots it leaves me no choice. maybe this deep cover holster needs to be broken in, kind of uncomfortable to me right now.
does anyone have any suggestions on other tuckable holsters that are comfortable to wear.

Thanks, 
Blair
p.s. is there any place on this site to post non gun items for sale?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Deep Cover was really designed to be worn in front of, rather than behind, the strong hip. It works for some people back to about 4 o'clock, but it works best for the majority of people when worn from about 1 o'clock to 3 o'clock.

Comfort with IWBs is greatly increased by "tailoring" your wardrobe to the gun/holster. This basically means wearing your pants and belt 1"-2" larger than normal.

The classified section here is only for guns and gun-related accessories.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike is as usual right.

I wear the Ultra Deep Cover (UDC) most days that I don't tuck my shirt in. I carry a G23 in front of my body just to the right of my zipper.

Are you looking for a tuckable holster? If you want to wear on your hip, try the Sky Ops.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=2754&GunID=50


----------

